# Huskee 35 Ton



## touchthewindrider (Jul 16, 2013)

Just found a deal....I think, on a Huskee 35 ton splitter for $1,100.00.
Locally, I'm seeing tsc offering it for $1,999.99.

Like many of you...I'm getting kinda old to be swinging an axe; especially in 95 degree
temps. I read and read various threads today and you've convinced me that owning
would be better than renting. I've got a lot of cutting I can be doing.

The ad says "...in great working order." blah blah blah. (those "blah"s are mine)

Thoughts?
Thanks
Cliff


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 16, 2013)

Cliff, when you get yourself a splitter you'll wonder why it took you so long to get one. That price could indeed be a good buy, depending on its age and condition. Still, you can get a 22 ton for a lesser price and 22 ton will split everything you throw at it. Ours is a 20 ton with a little 5 hp B&S engine. It has split well over 200 cord of wood in the 20+ years we've had it. Our only cost since buying it (for around $800) has been gas, oil and filters. I'm just stating that so that you don't get hung up with the bigger is better thing. Bigger is sometimes better but not always necessary. However, it sometimes helps ones ego to have big things.


----------



## Locust Post (Jul 16, 2013)

I"ll second Sav's post. I have the 22 ton from TSC and have given it some tough chunks. I think if the 22 ton can't split it fugetaboutit. The other thing to think about is you know if you bought it new then you also know how it has been cared for. TSC will be running them for 999.00 soon or as another member had said awhile back. He just went to the manager and ask if he would sell one at the sale price of 999.00 and they made it happen. Just my 2 cents for what it's worth. Now if you have your heart set on a 35 ton that sounds like a good buy.


----------



## touchthewindrider (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey guys, thanks for the reply.  I have no heart felt attraction to the 35 hp.  Just saw the listing; saw the price was
way down from getting a new one and thought maybe it might be a good deal if not so old, not used very hard, maintained in good stead, so forth and so on.  Nah...I'm not a bigger is better guy.  If it functions as it is needed, then it'll be fine with me.  I see the 22 Ton listed at $1,099.99 here.  After taxes and all it'll be right at 1200.  But I hear ya regarding buying new and knowing what's been done to it, you did.  I may take a look at the 35 and see what condition it's in.


----------



## touchthewindrider (Jul 16, 2013)

Just received this message from the seller.  I still might have to go give it a try.  Take a "normal" round and a crotch would be interesting.  Thoughts guys?

I think we purchased the splitter new in late 2010, it might have been 2011 (sorry, this is Jason's wife writing, I can get further clarification from him on the exact age tomorrow, and you are welcome to call with any other questions), and we were using it for personal firewood, but we recently moved here to NC and don't have a wood stove or fireplace any longer so it is not being used. It has been wrapped in a tarp under a run in type shelter since we've been here. You can also use it with the splitter in the vertical position (which was great for me, some logs are heavy!)  If you need any other pictures I'll be happy to take them for you.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jul 16, 2013)

It doesn't look too bad, it doesn't hurt to make a lowball offer, they not want it, they have no use for it..... Just a thought


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jul 16, 2013)

This post made me go look for one around here, nothing doing, go look at it, for the right price, it may be a keeper, I see old junk for $650. This one looks decently good....try before you buy, I would offer 900


----------



## bogydave (Jul 17, 2013)

I'd say lightly used & in pretty good shape.
Might burn a little more gas, but for roughly the same price as the 22 ton, a reasonable deal. 
8 or 900 is  a good offer, starting point, get it for a grand you done good. IMO


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 17, 2013)

Barring any kind of mechanical issues, I would take the 35 ton over the 22 for the same money.  Better engine (not just bigger) and more power (ugh, ugh, ugh!) to boot.  Pictures look pretty decent too.


----------



## rkusek (Jul 17, 2013)

At that price it will be gone before you get there.  I searched for months and almost got the new TSC 22 ton but ran across a 15-20 yr older version of it (20 ton speeco with 5hp briggs) for $550.  I must have been the 1st call because he waited for me to come that night to look at it.  When I tried to offer him $50 less, he said the phone rang all day and he had several people interested if I wasn't.


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 17, 2013)

RUN over there and get it. A deal that good lasts for hours and not days around here. (Maybe too good?)

I have a 2009 build 35- ton Huskee, and it has been flawless. The model you posted is 2010 or newer because it has the following improvements: redesigned hitch with handle on top, engine is on the opposite side control lever, caged muffler, and I think one second faster rated cycle time (14s).


----------



## Locust Post (Jul 17, 2013)

Looks pretty good in the pictures.....it's probably found a new home at your place or somewhere else by now. It would have around here by now.


----------



## f3cbboy (Jul 17, 2013)

I would be all aover that.


----------



## touchthewindrider (Jul 17, 2013)

Here's the update.  Went and checked it out.  Starts first pull, runs smoothly, went through the rounds I brought like butter.  I was going to low ball and offer $800. Turns out seller is a recent returnee from Afghanistan. Three tours. Reasonably young, with a young wife...so I offered $900.  He countered splittng the difference at a grand.  It's sitting in my wood lot.  I spent 30 minutes splitting wood upon getting home.  Yeah, I think it'll work out fine.
Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Locust Post (Jul 17, 2013)

You'll never be sorry especially if you get the wood gathering disease a lot of us have.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jul 17, 2013)

1 g for that..... Way to go.....


----------



## Sprinter (Jul 17, 2013)

touchthewindrider said:


> Here's the update. Went and checked it out. Starts first pull, runs smoothly, went through the rounds I brought like butter. I was going to low ball and offer $800. Turns out seller is a recent returnee from Afghanistan. Three tours. Reasonably young, with a young wife...so I offered $900. He countered splittng the difference at a grand. It's sitting in my wood lot. I spent 30 minutes splitting wood upon getting home. Yeah, I think it'll work out fine.
> Thanks for the input guys.


Nice find.  That thing should last a lifetime.


----------



## bogydave (Jul 18, 2013)

Good buy
Many, many  years of good use ahead. 
Nothing it won't split !


----------



## rkusek (Jul 18, 2013)

Way to go.  Great deal and help a vet out too.  Most of the dead in my wood lot is elm, can't imagine splitting that with an axe.


----------



## maple1 (Jul 18, 2013)

touchthewindrider said:


> Here's the update. Went and checked it out. Starts first pull, runs smoothly, went through the rounds I brought like butter. I was going to low ball and offer $800. Turns out seller is a recent returnee from Afghanistan. Three tours. Reasonably young, with a young wife...so I offered $900. He countered splittng the difference at a grand. It's sitting in my wood lot. I spent 30 minutes splitting wood upon getting home. Yeah, I think it'll work out fine.
> Thanks for the input guys.


 
Awesome.

It looks brand new in the pics.

That thing will last you for as long as you want it to.


----------



## muncybob (Jul 18, 2013)

That's a good deal 4 sure! You may want to check all the bolts/nuts, etc to be sure they are tight and maybe even change the filter/oil just to establish a schedule. This will be one purchse I doubt you'll ever regret.


----------



## mywaynow (Jul 18, 2013)

Good luck with it!  Don't push her to hard in these hot temps though.  Those fluids get hot when it's 30 degrees out.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 18, 2013)

Excellent deal, and good to help out a guy who's been helping our country!  You done good for sure....but there is one SLIGHT problem.....

With a machine like that, you're gonna need more storage room for your wood stash.....you'll be loving running that thing and you won't want to ever stop collecting wood!! (may be time for you to join the Firewood Hoarder's Club right now!)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/firewood-hoarders-club-ltd.52839/


----------



## lukem (Jul 18, 2013)

That's a heck of a deal.  I doubt you ever find anything it won't split.  Change the engine oil and hydro filter...just to be safe.


----------



## Kenster (Aug 21, 2013)

You'll love that Huskee 35. I was planning on buying a new Huskee 22 when I saw a new ad pop up on Craigslist.  

Brand new Huskee 35 ton. Never been used.  $1000. 

I called immediately.  The splitter had actually been bought seven years earlier but was stored until such time they could transport it from Houston to family property in Arkansas.  Eventually, the man ran off with his secretary and the wife got tired of paying the storage locker fee.  So, she sold it to me for $1000.  
This thing had never even had gasoline put in the tank.  Perfect paint that had never been touched by wood.  
I added gas, checked the fluids.  It fired off on the second pull.  
One of the best buys I've ever made.  
Enjoy yours!


----------



## JOHN BOY (Aug 21, 2013)

Wow what a great deal you got  good for you .


----------



## NortheastAl (Aug 22, 2013)

Fantastic deal on the 35 ton. Now go bang out those splits!

Today I was in my local TSC and looked at the 22 ton that is on sale. Trying to decide if I want one. When we were at the checkout I asked if the 22 ton huskees outside the front door were on sale for $999.  She said they are $1099. I looked at their flyer, and there is no 22 ton in there. I check on the TSC website when I get home, and sure enough it is shown there on sale. If I want one ill have to print the page for them. Can't believe they didn't know.


----------

